# Are these cylinders for a Colt SAA



## lbirney (4 mo ago)

no markings on either
on the left measures 1.607 inches long, 1.647 inches wide
on the right measures 1.602 inches long, 1.648 inches wide
cylinders are 0.400 in in diameter


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish I could help you, but I really don't know.


----------

